# Pacifiers & Breastfeeding



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

Which pacifier works best with breastfeeding? My LC recommeded the MAM ones when DS was 2 weeks...she said those are the only ones she likes. She said the ones that are shaped like butterflies at the end can ruin a baby's latch because "your nipple isn't shaped like that in their mouths." We've used only MAM pacifiers BUT another mom told me that her LC told her the exact opposite...that MAM's are too flat and make baby bite harder on the breast. DS DOES tend to chomp down (especially if he's recently had the paci in his mouth (naptime). I noticed that for the first time EVER he didn't chomp right after he'd been to the chiro....but he also hadn't had a pacifier that day either.

I'm just wondering. Please no flames about how awful pacifiers are, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think this is just individual to baby/mom pairs. If one isn't working for you- try something different. Some babies it doesn't matter at all. Some babies anything is a problem. Some babies do fine with some but not others.

-Angela


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

We use Mam pacifiers and have had zero latching issues breastfeeding-wise.

I really think its a matter of personal preference. My DD wouldn't take any other one and I tried like 5 brands.

FWIW~I cannot stand pacifiers and only introduced one for two reasons. My baby girl was screaming at my breast because she wanted to suck and didn't want too much milk(I had an oversupply)and because she was starting to get her thumb in her mouth and I would much rather her use a pacifier than suck her thumb.

If you are watching your plastic toxin use, MAM pacifiers have BPA in the shields but not the nipple. We use it because she only uses it twice a day for naptimes and occasionally in the car and I the shield rarely goes in her mouth and isn't in contact with lots of liquid to leach into. There is another all natural rubber pacifier that I cannot remember the name of. If she was open to it, I would switch but she isn't. Someone chime in?


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we use the playtex binky. its the first one we tried, and the only one he'll take. my cousin bought me some for my shower because they were the only ones her bf'd daughter would take. they just came out with some new silicone ones, i accidently bought them, and he wont take them, only the latex


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

We had the best luck with the smallest Nuk's becuase they were shaped most like my nipple.
A


----------



## WhiteWax (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm an avid binky mom so I had to chime in... we tend to favor MAM's here too but when DD1 was a baby she would only take a nuk for awhile... then she switched to MAM's... I didn't find any real difference breastfedding-ly speaking, just baby preference


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

I've used this since day one just because that's what the NICU gave me. I have had no BF issues.

http://soothie.respironics.com/

I got one of those b/c as a preemie, it helped keeping it in place when we needed it. Now he yanks on it, removes it and complains LOL Right hand doesn't seem to know what the left hand does









http://wubbanub.respironics.com/

I also understand they came up with a teething one.

I forgot to say that the soothie was recommended because it's made in one piece -- no risk of it breaking apart and becoming a choking hazard.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

We use a Soothie and have no problems w/ latch..


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

well, I have had no issues with any paci with either child so I think it really depends on the baby. It was recommended to me to use the playtex "just like mommy" or whatever it was called.


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

I just started with a new one from Gerber- a silicone one meant for breastfeeding babies. Think it's called natural flex or something... Silicone's good cuz it's without the BPA plastic stuff and I think I have read that gerber's colored plastics are free from it as well. They are shaped like a long pointy nipple, no flatness.

She loves it...


----------



## Delaney21 (Oct 16, 2005)

We used the MAM pacifier starting at about 3 days old and we never had any latch issues.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Well...

My first (DS) was a high-sucking needs baby - he'd stay latched on every waking hour and most non-waking hours if I let him.

That was not okay with me. Too much non-nutritive sucking made my skin start to creep.

At 2 weeks, he was gaining well, nursing well, sleeping pretty well (for 2 weeks) and the ped suggested getting a few shapes of pacifier and see what worked. Not to overuse, but to be able to unlatch him long enough for me to shower sometimes and give my breasts (and nervous system) a rest.

I think early on he liked the Nuk best, but later the Avent ones, which are kind of similar to Mams, were the preferred shape. I preferred the kidn that were not one-directional, so that if you had to replace one in the dark or in teh car it didn't matter which way it went in.

He nursed to 18 mos (and did not wean at that point because of the binky, but because of my choice). He used the binky for naps and bedtime on and off until he was 3 and lost the last one and did not protest.

We had no probs with latch with either one.

DD, however, didn't want a binky. She didn't do as much non-nutritive sucking, either. ANd then she found her thumb at 9 months and took to sucking her thumb when tired.... I remember when she hit about 18 mos she would sometimes pop off the breast to suck her thumb instead!


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

We use the newborn Avent because they're flat and silicon.
I have flat nipples so I was very concerned about latch issues and didn't want something DS would "prefer" over my own nipple.
My bestfriend actually said she wouldn't use MAM because they were so good they were addictive and the only binky her LO would use, lol, so I passed on them.
LO has never had nipple confusion and very much prefers the bb -though he still takes a binky for soothing


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

we use NUK and I've never had a prob with the clampdown, except for when they're testing it out, and both boys love to bite the heck out of their dummies.


----------



## matey (Sep 15, 2006)

This is actually something I have been looking into a lot. My DS has bad reflux, and often wants to suck and screams at the breast. I can rarely nurse him to sleep because he begins screaming. He loves the bb and to suck, but he is just so sensitive. The pacifier has helped us, although I do worry that he is addicted.

A friend gave us a Nuk, which is also the kind my doula recommended. He seemed confused by it, choked on it, and then seeemed to enjoy it. I experienced no bf problems.

But, then I started to obsess about the "right" pacifier. I didnt want to mess up latch and it was obvious that his pacifier use was frrequent and soothing for him.

So, I ttried...

the Soothy. He can't even keep it in his mouth. And he makes funny faces when we try to use it.

the Playtex binky, the one mentioned by a pp that is supposed to be "most like mom." Another no go, the shield didnt fit hid face like the NUK and he just couldnt get used to it.

some Playtex one that is the same material like the soothy, but shaped like the binky. It was more rounded by the face, but i think that soothy material bugs him.

And then we went back to the Nuk. And that is where he is happy.

So, as long as he continues to show no bf problems, we will use that. We use them at naps a lot, and in the car, but it has also helped during his evening fussy hour when he want the breas but screams his head off. I always offer the breast first.


----------



## QuestionGal (Feb 19, 2006)

Okay...so I played around with it last night and I think I figured out the problem. DS was chomping down so hard because he was using the newborn paci...I bought the 6+ paci and that helped alot...I guess he was used to having to bite down to keep it in his mouth because the nipple was too small.

Glad to know that other's have used the MAM without issues.

FWIW we started using the pacifier b/c DS had refluxy characteristics. I still think he may have a mild case of reflux. We gave him the paci after meals so he could keep the milk down, now he needs it to sleep. He gets really upset (always has) when he just wants to suck and there's milk.


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

I was told by my doula to ONLY use a pacifier that is 'open' on the end, like a Soothie is. This keeps bacteria from building up inside of it because it gets to air out. Of course, this is just my .02, as my son only took a pacifier for about a month.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to the breastfeeding forum


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

These are the only ones my *extremely* picky nursling will take. He loves them and pretty much uses one all the time if he's not nursing.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My first two daughters used the Nuk pacifiers. Oldest nursed only 7 months, the second nursed 22 months and continued her "bucky" use until just after her 3rd birthday. My 3rd uses a gumdrop pacifier very rarely but the nuk ones gag her. We got the gumdrop "bucky" in the nicu and it's the only one she will use. It seems similar to the soothie.
http://www.gumdroppacifiers.com/


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

We use the Avent ones (along with Avent bottles for when I'm at work) with no BF problems. We had a hard time getting started BF, and the paci actually helped us. We can only use Avent b/c ds has chubby chipmunk cheeks, and the curved ones like Nuk/Mam leave red marks on his face! We're still BF successfully at 13 mos, and the paci is only for naps/nighttime/occasionally in the car.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Another vote for the Playtex "most like mother" Binky. It's the only one DD likes. She hasnt' had any latch or biting problems.


----------



## EvansMa (Jan 19, 2008)

My son will only use the soothie. He goes from soothie to boobie with no problem.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

My kids have all done well with the Avents. I think you just have to do trial and error ...


----------



## katbomumof3 (Sep 16, 2007)

my son uses the natursutten round paci, it's organic rubber, and he loves it....no latch issues here, they also have them in orthodontic shape


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

nak

someone asked about BPA... Here's a link to help you find paci's with no bpa.

http://zrecs.blogspot.com/2008/02/z-...-products.html

we use the classic nuk because we tried all the othe bpa-free pacis and this is the one he likes best.


----------



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mine used Nuk with no problem. I think if bf is well-established, odds are that a pacifier won't mess with the latch... I'm sure it COULD happen but it hasn't happened to anyone I know









OP -- I hear you re the reflux. That was why we started the pacifier too. DD was colicky and wanted to suck allllllll the time, and for the first several months I had tons of supply, so oh my goodness, the milk that would come pouring back up out of her as she screamed... ugh... The pacifier really helped us a lot -- it made it so much calmer and more pleasant when we did nurse. Good luck to you!


----------

